# Crankshaft Sensor problem!



## JPSeagull (Jul 16, 2006)

Has anyone experienced this yet?

I have a 2005 350Z with only 3400 miles on it. Earlier this week, I was sitting at a traffic light after only about 15 minutes of driving from my home when my Z started sputtering and shaking. I only made it for about 1/4 of powerless driving and it just died. I had to wait about 10 minutes before I could start the car and turn around to the Nissan dealer. Every 1/4 mile, the car would die in 2nd gear and I'd have to wait another 5 minutes before it would start again. 

The dealer said the diagnosis was the Crankshaft Sensor and that for now it was driveable. They were able to get the "Service Engine Soon" light to go off and I was able to drive it around for 5 miles road testing it and then took it home another 6 miles away. I waited 3 days to drive it again and it seemed to be fine until about the 15th minute from home when the exact same thing occured. The Dealer towed it back and this time they said they would replace the part. 

Does this sound right to anyone? What does the crankshaft sensor do? Why would it go bac do soon?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

those signs are typical of the crankshaft position sensor. It's a small sensor, but it's critical. If they replaced the part, you'll be fine.


----------



## JPSeagull (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks chimmike. Is this unusual to go out so soon in the life of the car? They told me they had to replace 3 parts related to the problem. I happened to drive by the dealer and saw them pulling my car out of the garage to test drive it. They let me join the mechanic and it seems to run great.


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

13000 miles and i am going in for my 4th crank shaft sensor. i ahve registered a complaint with nissan consumer affairs. would love to know what the other parts are that were replaced on your car


----------



## JPSeagull (Jul 16, 2006)

The parts replaced were:

23731-AL616 Sensor A-Crank (all that is on the box)
23731-6J966 Cranshaft (all that is on the box)
23731-AL60A Cranshaft (all that is on the box)

JP
05 350Z Touring - LeMans Sunset
05 Murano SE - Sunlit Copper
03 Micra - Puke Green
01 Sentra SE - Avalanche White
00 Quest SE - Silver
92 240SX SE - Charcoal Gray


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Just trolling the forums...

The CPS is critical, as mentioned above. What happens is that you have a Crank sensing Blade that rotates with the crankshaft. The blade passes between the CPS (CPS is electromagnetic) and generates a pulse, which is fed to the ECU. If the ECU does not read proper crank position, it will not know when to fire the plugs, thus causing misfire, or even worse, not starting at all, or the opposite: extreme detonation. Mine broke from my oil pump belt shattering and a tooth getting stuck in the sensor. (Korean car  ) The sensing blade hit the tooth and jammed itself into the sensor, breaking it. Car died immediately in rush hour traffic on a major highway. Luckily, the sensor broke, otherwise the oil pump malfunction COULD have siezed my engine.


----------



## jcb0806 (Apr 7, 2006)

In follow-up to my above problem..finally Nissan (supposedly) found the problem. The 05 had an issue with the fly wheel, and needed to redesign it as when it got hot, it expanded and rubbed against the sensor, so they replaced the sensor again, and replaced the fly wheel. 4,000 miles later no issues


----------



## JPSeagull (Jul 16, 2006)

*Interesting...*

Thanks for the follow up on this and that Nissan supposedly discovered the problem with the flywheel. Do you know if there will be a recall for it? All my Nissan dealer did was fix the sensors, but should they replace the flywheel too?

Should I expect that this will happen every 3000 miles? Also, why just the 2005s are doing this when the models haven't changed?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

They should have a tool to shave a specific minute amount of material from the flywheel to correct any sort of clearance issues with the Crankshaft sensor. It is a SST and although I haven't had a chance to use it, it is supposed to correct the problem.


----------



## JPSeagull (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi rps180 - is it something you can do in your own garage or should be done by a Dealer? My car is under warranty, so I will have a Dealer do it, but I want to be informed. So, what is a "SST"?

jp


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

SST is special service tool. It should be done by a dealer, unless you are able to purchase the tool yourself. It isn't that hard to do. You could probably make your own tool, just have to get all the proper clearance specs.


----------



## Francisco Aguas (Mar 5, 2007)

*Same problem Camshaft 23731-AL616 Pathfinder 2007*



JPSeagull said:


> Has anyone experienced this yet?
> 
> I have a 2005 350Z with only 3400 miles on it. Earlier this week, I was sitting at a traffic light after only about 15 minutes of driving from my home when my Z started sputtering and shaking. I only made it for about 1/4 of powerless driving and it just died. I had to wait about 10 minutes before I could start the car and turn around to the Nissan dealer. Every 1/4 mile, the car would die in 2nd gear and I'd have to wait another 5 minutes before it would start again.
> 
> ...


-----------------------------

We had the same problem. They replaced the two sensors, and 2-3 days later. The same problem. 

Does anybody know of "recall", a related component problem or something?

Appreciate any feedback.


----------

